# REDD (2 fake)



## daisyy (Apr 30, 2020)

*rules*
please don't shake/run/pick any fruit or flowers, or take any items.
open only for redd at the moment, i will lead you to the ship.
allowing 1 at a time, will like your post and pm dodo.
*only open to those with feedback 10+ at this time, sorry!*


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 30, 2020)

I would like to come over! IGN Trent from Melemele


----------



## Clarafmc (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi! I would like to go )


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 30, 2020)

Can I swing by please?


----------



## daisyy (May 1, 2020)

bump! updated for today edit: closed for now, will reopen later this afternoon


----------



## daisyy (May 5, 2020)

Bump! Updated in case you want to complete your cardboard box set!


----------



## daisyy (May 6, 2020)

bump! open if you need angled signpost ~


----------



## Eir (May 6, 2020)

I would like to come visit. Thank you so much!


----------



## Tiffany (May 6, 2020)

i would like to come please and thank you


----------



## iiMushyxD (May 6, 2020)

i’d love to come as well!


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 6, 2020)

i'd like to come over please!


----------



## daisyy (May 6, 2020)

Tiffany said:


> i would like to come please and thank you





iiMushyxD said:


> i’d love to come as well!


sent you both the dodo!



cagycorvidae said:


> i'd like to come over please!


will send you when those two are finished!


----------



## thanat0aster (May 6, 2020)

Me too please!


----------



## daisyy (May 25, 2020)

bump! open ~
saharah is here selling cloud flooring, office wall, and simple small black mat


----------



## choconeko215 (May 25, 2020)

i would like to visit please


----------



## daisyy (May 25, 2020)

choconeko215 said:


> i would like to visit please


pm sent!


----------



## Bcat (May 25, 2020)

Would love to come! Brooke from Our Island


----------



## daisyy (May 25, 2020)

Bcat said:


> Would love to come! Brooke from Our Island


also sent!


----------



## daisyy (May 27, 2020)

redd is here with:

REAL quaint painting
FAKE moving painting
FAKE scary painting

comment below if interested in stopping by!


----------



## Piggleton (May 27, 2020)

Hi! Can I come get the real painting?


----------



## Lildunkaroo26 (May 27, 2020)

daisyy said:


> redd is here with:
> 
> REAL quaint painting
> FAKE moving painting
> ...


 would live to come get the quaint painting!!


----------



## daisyy (May 27, 2020)

Lildunkaroo26 said:


> would live to come get the quaint painting!!


sorry, the person before you nabbed it! lmk if you're still interested in something else.


----------



## Lildunkaroo26 (May 27, 2020)

daisyy said:


> sorry, the person before you nabbed it! lmk if you're still interested in something else.


Appreciate it! I’m looking for real art now bc Redd doesn’t visit my island! Thank you though


----------



## daisyy (May 27, 2020)

Lildunkaroo26 said:


> Appreciate it! I’m looking for real art now bc Redd doesn’t visit my island! Thank you though


sending you lucky redd vibes


----------



## Polilla (May 27, 2020)

May I come please to grab the fake moving painting?


----------

